# GT Fury 2.0 Fahrbericht



## Gonzo0815 (11. Juli 2012)

Grüß Euch!

Da es eigentlich so gut wie keine Fahrberichte über das Fury 2.0 om Netz gibt, mal meine 2 Cent!

  Hab meins ja mit Karton bekommen also richtig "out of the Box"





Tja soweit kann man sagen wie man es erwartet. Die wichtigsten Schrauben  sind vorbildlich mit dem richtigen Drehmoment schon angezogen. Die  Schaltung ist etwas daneben aber nix tragisches. Einzig die Laufräder  sind gar arg daneben, aber der Zentrierständer is schon unterwegs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  So nun zum Bike:
  Die 888er ist noch etwas zickig beim Einfedern, spricht aber schon  sehr sensibel an. Der SAG ist mit einer Boxxer nicht vergleichbar, da  die Gabel als Ganzes einfach ein viel weicheres Setup hat. Da die RV nur  über einen Rebound verfügt ist die Abstimmung demensprechen schnell zu  Ende. 
  Bei den ersten Runden im Garten und in der Siedlung bleibt zu sagen  das die 888er wirklich sehr sensibel arbeitet. Sogar die kleinsten  Unebenheiten werden schon weggebügelt. Die Gabel sollte also sehr  amrschonend sein. 
  Der Roco ist ähnlich von der Abstimmung und Arbeitsweise, jedoch bin  ich noch nicht Sicher ob ich nicht eine 300er Feder verbauen sollte. Der  Rebound ist etwas übertrieben von den Klick´s her, 62 sind zu viel.  Liegt aber eher daran das der Einstellhebel so eine komische Bauart mit  Sicherungskugel hat die das Klicken verursacht. Wenn man auf Umdrehungen  geht, passt es dann wieder. Zur Arbeitsweise kann ich derweil noch net viel  sagen.

  Das Handling ist ein Hammer, wenn ich Vergleiche zum alten Big Hit  07 ziehe. Es lässt sich spielend in die Kurve drücken und liegt dort sehr  satt. Der Schwerpunkt liegt tiefer als die Optik vom Rahmen vermuten  lässt. Also nicht so hochhaxig wie das Big Hit. Der Hinterbau ist für  eine DH Bike wirklich sehr Antriebsneutral, bei normaler Fahrt ist ein  Wippen fast nicht spürbar. Der Wheelie fällt mit dem Bike total leicht,  braucht nur etwas Kraft um es vom Boden weg zu bringen. Lässt sich dann  aber gut kontrollieren, das gleiche gilt für den Stoppie. Vom Radstand  und Lenkwinkel lässt sich sagen das es sehr agil reagiert jedoch überaus  Spur treu fährt.
  Die 20kg fallen eigentlich nur beim Weehlie und Berg auf Pedalieren etwas negativ auf. 



  Zum Schluss muss ich noch darauf hinweisen das es Stylisch ein echter  Leckerbissen ist. Die GT Adlerschwingen sind z.B über die ganze  Innenseite des Hinterbaus aufgebracht und auch bei der Druchführung für  den Dämpfer kann man sie wiederendecken.




 In natura wirkt das Bike auch nicht so bullig vom Rahmen her, wie auf den Fotos im Netz.
  Wenn das Wetter passt gibt´s am Sa/So einen Bericht nach der ersten Fahrt im Bikepark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Greez Tom


----------



## h0rst99 (11. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (12. Juli 2012)

Das Gerät eignet sich weder zum Weehlie-, noch zum Bergauffahren . Also ab auf den DH-Track zum Testen


----------



## mani.r (12. Juli 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Das Gerät eignet sich weder zum Weehlie-, noch zum Bergauffahren . Also ab auf den DH-Track zum Testen



So isses.

Was es wirklich gut kann, ist schnell runter. 
Springen ist auch Hammer. Erstaunlicherweise merkt man das Gewicht kaum. War schon bei meinem 20kg DHi so.


----------



## Gonzo0815 (13. Juli 2012)

Grüß Euch!

Habe auch nicht behauptet das es für´s Wheelen oder Berg auf fahern gedacht ist. 
Aber sag mal wie soll ich einen BP Test schreiben wenn ich noch net dort war mit dem Radl 
Leider war daheim nur die Runde im Garten und der Siedlung möglich so wie´s oben geschrieben steht.
Das ein Daownhiller in der Bikepark gehört ist schon klar. 

Aber das es leicht zum Wheelen geht sagt doch schon einiges über das Handling aus! Im Vergleich zum XC oder BigHit sind das nämlich Welten. Ich für meinen Teil leite eine sehr gute Gewichtsverteilung daraus ab welche sich auch am Montageständer bemerkbar macht. 
War das BigHit sehr Frontlasstig hängt das Fury recht neutral. 

Leider ist das Wetter derzeit zum 
Täglich Gewitter und Regenschauer, hoffe aber das wenigstens der So stabil wird. Damit ich da in den BP komm.

Greez Tom


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Juli 2012)

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Erzähl ruhig mehr übers Rad. Wie sind Gabel und Dämpfer? Welche Rahmengröße hast du geordert. Und zeig bitte mehr Bilder!


----------



## Gonzo0815 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Nico!

Danke!

Ich bin ca. 183cm groß und hab mein Fury im M gekauft. Passt sehr gut, handlich wie ein Dreirad . 
Fotos kannst du heir finden http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showgallery-cat-500-ppuser-17100.html

Fahrbericht folgt blad!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Gonzo0815 (15. Juli 2012)

So gestern Sa war es so weit, der erste Test im Bikepark (Semmering).


  Das Bike hält auch im BP was es schon zuhause versprochen hat.
  Eine wirkliche Spassrakete, im Vergleich zum Big Hit 07 sind hier  Lichtjahre dazwischen. Nach meiner Einschätzung  sehe ich das Fury  ziemlich auf Augenhöhe zum Demo 11, das ich voriges Jahr für einen  halben Tag gefahren bin. Einziger Unterschied ist der das man das Fury  aktiv fahren muss, einfach draufhalten und drüber bügeln ist nicht sein  Ding.

  Das Fury fühlt sich im BP sehr leichtfüßig an. Die 20kg merkt man beim  Handling überhaupt nicht, nur beim Rauspedalieren wird man wieder daran  erinnert. 
  Es lässt sich sehr leicht in die Kurve drücken und bleibt dann auch  dort. Der Schwerpunkt liegt genau da wo er sein soll und unterstreicht  die Spurtreue nach dem Einlenken. Über Hindernisse, Wurzeln oder Steine  verlangt es nach einer aktiven Fahrweise, also eine Minimum an mitgehen  mit Front und Hinterbau ist gefordert. Jedoch nicht so stark das man  nach 3 Abfahrten konditionell am Ende wäre. Im Gegenteil, vor allem die  888RV verrichtet eine super Arbeit und ist sehr Armschonend. Zu einer  Boxxer fährt sich die Gabel komplett anders. Fahrfehler verzeiht das  Fury und lässt sich super korrigieren sollte man die Linie nicht  erwischt haben oder zu Spitz an eine Kehre kommen. In der Luft ist es  das neutralste Bike das ich kenne. Man kann damit super "Abziehen" ohne  große Anstrengung geht es in die Luft. Der Hinterbau kickt überhaupt  nicht. Auch verzeiht das Fury Fehler beim Absprung und auch bei der  Landung. Selbst wenn man nur über einen Sprung drüber bügelt bleibt es  neutral und man kommt sicher wieder am Boden an.
  Wo mein Big Hit sehr nervös auf Schotter lag, ist das Fury über jeden  Zweifel erhaben. Selbst beim Anbremsen auf Schotter verliert es nicht  die Spur und bleibt gut kontrollierbar.



  Zur 888RV: Wie vorher schon erwähnt ist die Gabel am Anfang  sehr  weich, da nur der Rebound einzustellen ist (Stufenlos) wusste ich nicht  was ich davon halten sollte. Aber die Gabel funktioniert wunderbar. Das  Ansprechverhalten ist sensationell. Das oft genannte "Durchrauschen" des  Federwegs beim Anbremsen kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bremst man  normal an verhält sich die Gabel wie jede andere, einzig wenn man  übertrieben spät und hart in die Bremse geht taucht sie natürlich weg.  Wo ich mit der Totem (Coil) Fleißig an der HSC geschraubt habe ist mir  mit der RV nicht einmal der Gedanke gekommen einen Drehknopf zu  brauchen. Über Wurzelteppiche wo die Totem schon die Arme forderte geht  die RV drüber und schluckt auch die kleinsten und schnellsten Schläge  zuverlässig weg. Also "Normalo" der grad am Anfang seiner  Downhillkarriere steht ist diese Gabel sicher eine gute Entscheidung.  Man muss nicht viel Einstellen und dazu Manualls wälzen, sondern kann  direkt drauf los ballern und Spaß haben.  Für die Fortgeschrittenen ist  sie sicher Grenzwertig da sicher in manchen Bellangen das fein Setup  einfach nicht machbar ist.  Die Änderung der Ansprechverhaltens lässt  sich halt nur noch über Federn und/oder das Öl beeinflussen.

  Zum Roco: Ähnlich wie die Gabel kann man über den Roco gleiches  berichten. Wobei mir vorkommt das für meine 90kg (im kleinen Schwarzen)  die 350er Feder zu hart ist. Der Hinterbau fühlte sich daher etwas  straffer an konnte der Front aber folgen. Trotz des strafferen Setups  war der Hinterbau nicht überfordert oder unsensibel. Aber für mich hätte  er aber noch etwas sensibler sein können. 

  Das Schaltwerk: X5 ist jetzt nicht wirklich das Hochwertigste das man  findet aber es tut was es soll. Da das Schaltwerk unter Verschleißteil  fällt sollte man es halt dann bei Gelegenheit tauschen. Es lässt sich im  Vergleich zu SLX, XT, Saint nur durch basteln gut einstellen und  schaltet vor allem auf die niedrigen Gänge rauf nur sehr langsam. Was  störend sein könnte wenn das Gelände schnell wechselt oder man einfach  viel und gerne Schaltet. Ich bin da eher faul und fahre mit meist nur 3  Gängen. In diesem Fall ist es dann ausreichend ein X5 zu haben.

  Die Bremsen: Die Elixir 3 sind für den "normalen" Gebrauch  ausreichend. Die Bremsleistung mit den 200er Scheiben ist ordentlich.  Sie lassen sich von Anfang an gut dosieren. Das einzige was ich etwas  vermisst habe war die Druckpunktverstellung. Die Hebelverstellung über  ein Schnellverstellung hab ich eigentlich noch nie benötigt oder  vermisst. Ist die Bremse erst Eingefahren greift sie ab dem Druckpunkt  recht gut. Vergleich zu einer Saint ist es natürlich keiner. Aber wenn  man nicht gegen die Uhr fährt oder auf extreme Bremspower steht ist die  Elixir 3 durchaus eine brauchbare Bremse. Fading konnte ich am gestrigen  Vormittag nicht feststellen.

  Die Restliche Ausstattung ist Ok und stimmig, es sind zwar keine High  End Komponenten verbaut aber das kann man für diesen Preis auch nicht  erwarten.
  Das Fazit: Das Fury ist ein agiles Bike das den Vergleich zu anderen  sicher nicht zu scheuen braucht.  Vor allem ist es vom Anfänger bis zum  Fortgeschrittenen geeignet. Es verzeiht Fahrfehler und verhält sich sehr  neutral. Die ausgewählten Komponenten sind sinnig gewählt und das  Fahrwerk arbeitet sehr gut und zuverlässig. Bleibt für den Preis nur  noch eine klare Kaufempfehlung auszusprechen.




Greez Tom


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Juli 2012)

Super ausführlicher Bericht! Danke! 

Bei der Rahmengröße bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Von M zu L ist beim Fury schon ein ordentlicher Größensprung. Mit 1,85m könnte mir das M etwas zu kompakt sein.

Von der Ausstattung taugt mir das 1.0 eigentlich perfekt und ist den Aufpreis wert, nur mit dem Chromlook werde ich nicht warm. Normalerweise ist mir die Farbe nicht so wichtig, aber die Blingblingoptik des 1.0 ist schon ... hart. Dagegen sieht das 2.0 super aus!


----------



## Gonzo0815 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Nico!

Naja das L ist die obligatorischen 20mm größer, eigentlich wie bei allen anderen Herstellern auch.

Ich hab mich auf´s L garnicht raufgesetzt, weil ich mit dem M so zufrieden war.
Aber laut der GT Größenempfehlung (wo ich den Link nicht mehr finde) bist du mit 185cm genau in der Mitte wo sich M und L treffen. Da würd ich eher danach gehen was du beim Fahren bevorzugst. Hast du es lieber Kompakt und handlich dann M. Willst eher etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und setzt auf Speed, dann L.

Wegen der Ausstattung des 1.0, naja wollte auch ein Upgrade auf die Boxxer RC machen (wären nur 90 gewesen). Aber nach einem Gespräch mit dem Verkäufer hab ich´s dann sein lassen und nicht bereut. Wirklich sinnvolle Investition wäre eine RC3 oder Boxxer R2C2, aber die spielen halt wieder in einer anderen Preisliga.
Der Van RC wird wahrscheinlich ein bisschen was bringen am Heck, da er mehr Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten bietet. Aber der Roco arbeitet auch nicht schlecht 

Wegen der Optik, beim 2.0 kannst du immer noch die Komponenten tauschen und hast vom Start weg ein vernünftiges Rad, dass gut funktioniert. Beim Nachlackieren wird´s eher schwieriger 

Greez Tom


----------



## Gonzo0815 (16. August 2012)

So wieder mal was von mir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damit nicht nur gelobhudelt wird auf´s Fury hier mal die letzen News!

*Die Verschraubung fürs I-Drive vor jeder Fahrt kontrollieren!*
Mir wäre gestern fast die Schraube verloren gegangen. Hab vergessen letztes mal daheim die Schraube nachzuziehen. Werd es wahrscheinlich mit Scharubensicherung fixieren.

Das doch tiefe Tretlager ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, hab mir gestern  trotz Bash die Kette und auch gleich die Trägerplatte der Kefü zerstört.  Die Pedale haben auch schon ziemliche Kampfspuren.

Aber sonst läuft das Bike 1A.
Hab jetzt auf die 300er Feder gewechselt und bin vom Hinterbau richtig begeistert.
Mit 85kg ohne Panier passt die 300er Perfekt, knallt nicht durch aber ist super sensibel.
Selbst bei den doch sehr groben Bremswellen vorm Step Up  auf der Freeride (Semmering) kommt der Hinterbau nicht ins straucheln. 
Wirklich eine Freude mit dem Rad zu heizen, obwohl die Komponenten auf  dem Papier viel Luft nach oben aufweisen sind sie in der Praxis nicht  merklich hinter den teuren Varianten.
Hatte gestern einen schönen Vergleich zu einer Boxxer R2C2 die zwar bei  höherem Tempo etwas ruhiger liegt, aber z.B über Wurzelteppiche keinen  Vorteil hat für mein Empfinden. Im Gegenteil sie war sogar etwas härter  als die 888 RV. 
Der Dämpfer verrichtet auch gute Arbeit, könnte nicht sagen das der Fox  RC3 im Big Hit besser funktioniert hätte. Vielleicht wäre mit einem  Funken mehr Compression am Anfang das Feeling noch besser aber ich bin  auch so hoch zufrieden.

Greez Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willi20 (16. August 2012)

Kurzer Senf von mir: Nachdem ich  das Fury vom Tom testen durfte

Der Hinterbau funktioniert wirklich sehr gut. Schluckt Wurlzelteppiche mit bravur. 

Das einzige mit dem ich nicht zurecht gekommen bin ist die Gabel. Im Stand ist sie zwar sehr Weich, aber in Fahrt füllt sie sich eher härter an, bei hoher Geschwindigkeit wird sie unruhig im vergleich mit der R2C2. Warscheinlich kommt das von der weichen Anfangsprogression zur Endprog.
Natürlich kann man diesbezüglich(Preis,) nicht die Gabeln direkt vergleichen.
Das Bike lässt sich in Kurve sehr leichtfüssig an, allerdings hatte ich das Gefühl eine höher Position am Bike zu haben, und nicht so tief wie bei meinem Bergamont Team DH. Ob das jetzt an der Gabel liegt kann ich nicht genau sagen.

Im großen und ganzen ist es aber ein Top Bike.


----------



## Gonzo0815 (18. August 2012)

Seas!

So verschieden sind die Meinungen  
Empfinde die 888 RV grad am Wurzelteppich angenehmer als die Boxxer R2C2, dafür liegt die Boxxer bei schnellen unruhigen Passagen etwas ruhiger. Was definitiv mit der weichen Anfangsprogression zu tun haben wird.

Ach ja, Gewicht fahrfertig mit 300er Feder und nachgebauten Bash 19,1kg.

Übrigends hab ich den Laufrädern unrecht getan das sie nicht schön laufen, hatte sie im Zentrierständer und sie laufen top.
Die Reifen sitzen nur irgendwie auf der Felge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 das erweckt den falschen Eindruck!

Das Bike ist wirklich sehr servicefreundlich. In 1.5h den kompletten  Hinterbau auseinander und wieder zusammen gebaut inkl. Laufräder Prüfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Greez Tom


----------



## Gonzo0815 (22. August 2012)

So wieder was von mir!

Diesmal aber zu den Komponenten.

MZ888RV:
4 Bikeparktage hat sie jetzt hinter sich und das war Grund genug das Öl  mal zu wechseln. War auch notwendig den für meinen Geschmack war das  schon ziemlich verseucht vom Abrieb. Hatte schon ne schöne silberne  Farbe gehabt.  
Aber der Ölwechsel ist bei der Gabel wirklich keine Zauberei, einzig die  schwindligen Schraubenstandarts sind ein Krampf, Topcap 26, bottomcap  15 entspricht halt nicht dem normalen gängigen Standard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Steuersatz:
Der Orbit E1,5R/12,8 ist echt ein Witz. Nachdem die Gabel jetzt draussen  war dacht ich mir, ich schau mal nach. War der Meinung da seine  Industrielager dinnen, aber eben doch nicht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach 4 Tagen im BP ist das unter Lager (der komische Kugelring) schon  eher mehr Tod als am Leben. Hab jetzt mit dem oberen getauscht und  anständig gefettet. Werd ihn aber schnellstmöglich entsorgen.

Da würd ich jedem empfehlen den gleich rauszuschmeissen, denn der hält wirklich gar nix aus.

Aber mit dem Bike selber bin ich sehr zufrieden. Mach echt Spass damit zu fahren und Wartungsfreundlich ist es auch.

Greze Tom


----------



## Gonzo0815 (12. September 2012)

Falls es jemand sehen will wie sich das Fury in freier Wildbahn bewegt guckt hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JvbSZxAVsY&feature=player_detailpage"]Video Contest Bikepark Semmering 2012 Thomas GroÃschÃ¤dl - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Gonzo0815 (15. September 2012)

So wieder eine Episode aus meinen Furyleben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GT will einen neuen Steuersatz bezahlen wie´s aussieht. Händler wartet nur noch auf das schriftliche OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




War heut wieder ein super Tag am Semmering, jetzt zu den Eindrücken der MZ888RV nach dem Service.
Ich habe wie von MZ angegeben 240ml je Seite genommen mit 7,5WT und die  Front um ca. 1cm abgesenkt. Ich habe einfach die unter Brücke fast auf  die min. Markierung gesetzt und einen Spacer von der oberen Brücke über  den Vorbau gesetzt. 

Die 240ml sind von der Endprogression her nahezu perfekt. Aber leider  verliert sie dadurch viel von ihrer Feinfühligkeit am Anfang des  Federweges. Die 240ml würde ich Fahrern ab 110kg+ empfehlen. Da dürfe es  recht gut passen. 
Vom Setup her würde ich mir die Progression der 240ml wünschen mit dem  Ansprechverhalten der 210ml Füllung. Wie kann ich das am einfachsten  erreichen??
Ich könnte die 210ml wieder herstellen und die härteren Federn nehmen,  dann wäre die Gabel als ganzes etwas straffer nehme ich an, oder ich  könnte 210ml mit 10WT einfüllen. Das sollte dann doch mehr Druckstufe  bringen und die Zugstufe etwas langsamer werden lassen, bei der ich aber  noch mehr als genug Reserve habe!

Kann diese Überlegung so stimmen? Oder hat das gar schon jemand von euch versucht?

Die abgesenkte Front dagegen ist genial, zuerst etwas  gewöhnungsbedürftig, dann aber genial. Man hängt noch näher am Lenker  und über dem Vorbau was ein noch besseres Gefühl und Handling in den  Anliegern gibt.

So long


----------



## Gonzo0815 (1. Oktober 2012)

Holla!

So nach zwei spitzen Tagen in Leo melde ich mich mal wieder.
Wetter war zwar grenzwertig aber der Gripp auf der Strecke war dafür Hammer.

Wieder mal was zum Fury!

Handling:
Wie  bisher top, aber bei den vielen schönen Tables in Leo konnte ich jetzt  mal etwas mehr herum hopsen. Es is ein Wahnsinn was das Bike beim  Springen alles verzeiht. Front vergessen zu lupfen, Heck vergessen zu  lupfen, schief gelandet usw. mit dem Fury alles kein Problem. 
Mir wurde bei den ganzen teils ungewollten Aktionen nie warm unterm Helm




Man  bekommt fast das Gefühl mit dem Fury kann nix falsch laufen beim  Springen. Nie war´s knapp oder kurz vorm Sturz, selbst bei teils  schrägen (verdrehten) Landungen war immer genug Reserve da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da ganze Setup musste ich aber für den zweiten Tag härter machen.
Heißt  also 10ml WT10 in beide Gabelholme und die 350er Feder in den Dämpfer.  Das fühlte sich dann gut an. Der Hinterbau war wie üblich über jeden  Zweifel erhaben. Auch die Teils schon mächtigen Bremswellen brachten das  Heck nicht ausser Tritt. 
Die 888RV aber war diesmal nicht optimal.  Mit 220ml am ersten Tag hab ich sie an 3 Stellen auf der Freeride zum  Durchschlagen gebracht. Mit den 10ml mehr auf jeder Seite war es dann  nur noch auf einer Stelle und nur dann wenn ich etwas unsauber und zu  schnell in die Landung/Bremse bin.

Hab aber mit den 10ml mehr je  Seite wieder das komische Problem das die Gabel zwar noch gut anspricht  aber jetzt ab der Mitte recht unsensibel wird und nur noch auch größere  Wellen oder härteres Bremsen reagiert. 
Keine Ahnung wie ich das in den Griff kriegen soll?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei  den Bremsen habe ich mir ein Update auf Avid Code 5 (2010) geleistet  und bin begeistert davon. Im Vergleich zur Elixir3 viel mehr Power auf  der Bremse und viel mehr Dosierbarkeit. Auch gegen Ende vom Tag hin war  der Druckpunkt noch immer gleich wie am Morgen. Ausser das die Beläge im  Nassen quietschen und jodeln wie eine kranke Kuh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gibt´s hier keine Kritikpunkte!
Das Update der Bremsen ist neben dem Steuersatz eine gute Investition!

Die e.thirteen LS1+ ist naja, sagen wir auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Nach  meinem Aufsitzer am Semmering (Kette hin, Platte verbogen) hab ich in  Leo bei einem einzigen Bodenkontakt auch wieder die Platte verbogen. Ist  zwar mit der Wasserpumpenzange leicht wieder zu richten aber es nervt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maYbe. (28. Oktober 2012)

Mich wundert es ein wenig das ihr mit dem Dämpfet keine Probleme habts.

Hab mir diesen Sommer auch endlich das Fury zugelegt und bei meinen ~94kg in der Kluft muss ich schon stark aufpassen das ich keine durschläge bei kleinsten Sprüngen kassiere.

Anbei, hat die Feder bei eurem Rocco auch am Dämpfer gerieben ?


----------



## Gonzo0815 (28. Oktober 2012)

Servus!

Bist du auch mit den max. 15Bar im Biggi Pack gefahren?
Wenn nicht ist es schon klar das der Dämpfer durchschlägt. Das Biggi musst unbedingt auf das Maximum aufpumpen.

Ich hab sogar eine weichere 300er Feder drinnen bei auch ca. 95 kg Fahrfertig. Und habe mit Durchschlägen überhaupt kein Problem. Einzig die Druckstufe hätte beim R ein wenig härter seinb können da man beim Antritt schon recht weit in den FW kommt mit so weicher Feder.

Gruß


----------



## Gonzo0815 (28. Oktober 2012)

So nachdem die Saison nun auch für mich vorbei sein wird hier, das Resümee von 10 Tagen Bikepark mit dem GT Fury 2.0 Alloy!

  Das Fury ist mit seinen Komponenten ein Einsteigerbike. Die Luft nach  oben ist da und gewisse Parts sind nicht optimal, hierzu zählen der  Steuersatz und die Bremsen.
  Der Rest passt um damit zu starten. Der Rahmen ist mehr als gelungen, das Handling ein Traum. 

*Das  Handling:*
  Das Fury ist ein sehr gutmütiges Bike, der Lenkwinkel mit 63° sehr  flach, aber der Radstand und die Kettenstrebe eher kurz. Dadurch ist es  sehr agil und wendig, man kommt damit auch bei höherer Geschwindigkeit  super um enge Ecken.
  Der Hinterbau arbeitet perfekt, erfordert aber ein wenig an aktiver  Fahrweise. Der Roco R reicht vollkommen aus, auch wenn nur der Rebound  einstellbar ist. Mit ungefähr 95kg Fahrfertig habe ich sogar auf einen   weichere 300er Feder gewechselt. Einziger Nachteil dabei ist das man  beim Antreten etwas aufpassen muss da man doch etwas weit in den  Federweg kommt. 

Das I-Drive ist also ein super System und steht dem Mehrgelenkten in  nichts nach, im Gegenteil ich würde sagen es ist viel direkter und man  hat ein super Gefühl für das Heck.

  Beim Springen ist das Fury komplett neutral und verzeiht so ziemlich  jeden Fehler. Das Abziehen geht mit dem Bike fast von selbst, was gut  zum verspielten Handling passt. Es ist einfach eine Freude damit auf  flowigen Strecken dahin zu bügeln und auch kleinste Kanten zum Springen  zu nutzen.

  Es liegt super in Kurven und ist auch bei höherer Geschwindigkeit  stabil am Trail. Es gibt aber definitiv Spurstabilere Bikes jedoch muss  man mit diesen in den Ecken und in der Luft mehr arbeiten. Da ist GT mMn  ein guter Mix gelungen.

*Fazit:* Das Fury ist für jeden geeignet und bietet eine  Ausgewogene Geometrie die für die meisten Fahrer sehr gut passen wird  (ausser man will wirklich nur DH moshen). Es wird allerdings ein Minimum  an aktiver Fahrweise verlangt, eine Bügelmaschine ist das Fury sicher  nicht.

  Zu den Parts die Serienmässig verbaut sind!
  Bis auf den Steuersatz sind die Komponenten für den Preis OK und man  muss in der ersten Saison sicher nichts tauschen wenn man Anfänger ist.  Als vorgeschrittener Fahrer wird die Gabel das größte Problem ausser man  stellt keine hohen Ansprüche oder ist hauptsächlich zum Dropen  unterwegs. Die Bremsen werden für Fortgeschrittene ebenfalls Grenzwertig  sein. Kommt jedoch auf die Persönliche Fahrweise an.

*Laufräder:*
  Sind auf jeden Fall gut, stecken einiges weg und müssen nicht  großartig geschont werden. Auch haben die Speichen bei mir sehr gut  gehalten. Hab nach 7Tagen das erste Mal etwas nachgezogen.

*Bremsen:*
  Die Elixir3 sind keine wirklichen DH Bremsen.  Sind aber bei normaler  Geschwindigkeit ausreichend. Bremst man mit 2 Fingern sind sie  ausreichend und können so bleiben wie sie sind. Bremst man allerdings  nur mit einem Finger wird die Dosierbarkeit gegen Ende vom Tag  unzureichend bzw. muss man schon etwas stärker am Hebel ziehen um eine  befriedigende Bremswirkung zu erzielen.
  Nach einem Update auf eine Code5 aus 2010 ist das Thema Bremse  erledigt. Die Code ist super zu dosieren und packt ordentlich zu. Die  Bremsleistung ist mit der 810er Saint vergleichbar und die fehlende  Druckpunktverstellung habe ich noch nie vermisst.

*Kurbel:*
  Die MotoX ist unauffällig und tut was sie soll. Die Lager sind nicht ausgeschlagen also ist alles in Ordnung.

*Kettenführung:*
  Die LS1+ ist die kleine bucklige Schwester der LG1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Die Stahlplatte sieht zwar optisch gut aus ist aber prädestiniert für Kaltverformungen bei Bodenkontakt. 
  Der Bash ist eine Investition die man unbedingt machen sollte. Denn  selbst mit diesem habe ich die Kette am Semmering geschrotet. Hätte ich  diesen nicht gehabt wäre wahrscheinlich auch das Kettenplatt  verunglückt.
  Sitzt man mit der Kefü irgendwo auf ist sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit  verbogen.  Sie lässt sich aber sehr leicht und einfach mit einer Waaserpumpenzange  wieder richten. Bis dato musst ich diese Therapiemaßnahme zweimal  verordnen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Steuersatz:*
  Der sehr billige Orbit E ist eigentlich eine Frechheit, schon im  Auslieferungszustand rostig hält er zwar noch immer aber er braucht  Pflege ohne Ende. Ist er zu Beginn noch nicht rostig sollte er sofort in  Fett ertränkt werden und spätestens nach jeder größeren Wäsche neu  geschmiert werden. Je nachdem welches Fett man nimmt. 
  GT hat bis dato zwar zugesichert dass ich einen neuen auf Kulanz  bekomme, jedoch lässt die Gutschrift beim Händler auf sich warten. 

*Gabel:*
  Die Marzocchi 888 RV funktioniert im Auslieferungszustand eigentlich  ganz ordentlich. Ist mit meinem Gewicht jedoch auf Anschlag. Der oft  erwähnte Ölwechsel gleich am Anfang (wegen dem Abrieb) ist für die Katz.  Denn solange die Serienfedern verwendet werden erzeugen diese immer den  gleichen  Abrieb und nach 3 Tagen sieht das Öl wieder aus als ob es  schon 3 Jahre in verwendung wäre.
  Meine hier geposteten Probleme mit der RV und dem nicht  nachvollziehbarem Verhalten der Gabel lagen zu 90% an einem sehr kleinen  Grat an einem Ring der Zugstufe. Diesen habe ich entfernt und seitdem  ist die Funktion wieder gut, unabhängig von der Ölmenge.
  Nun wird wirklich nur die Progression über das Öl beeinflusst und hier habe ich jetzt 225ml auf jeder Seite drinnen. 
  Zusätzlich habe ich nun eine harte Feder verbaut und ich bin wieder  zufrieden mit der Gabel. Sie ist nun zwar nicht mehr so schön weich wie  zu beginn, jedoch Springt es sich nun nochmal um einiges leichter. Denn  das ziehen an der Front entfällt nun, da die Feder diese Arbeit  übernimmt. Das straffere Setup an der Front bringt auch mehr Ruhe bei  hoher Geschwindigkeit.
  Trotzdem wird sie einer 888CR weichen, da ich doch auf sehr  unterschiedlichen Strecken unterwegs bin und mir das ständige Schrauben  zu müßig geworden ist. 
  Stellt man an die Gabel aber keine so großen Ansprüche ist sie nahezu  perfekt. Alles kann selber gemacht werden, da einfachster Aufbau des  Innenlebens. Ansprechverhalten ist gewaltig, da nicht vorhanden und das  Setup mittels Rebound ist sofort gemacht. Fährt man eher ähnliche Trails  ist das einmalige Abstimmen sehr einfach und die Funktion ausreichend. 

*Dämpfer:*
  Der Roco R macht von Beginn an eine gute Figur. Ebenfalls schnell  abgestimmt und immer da wenn man ihn braucht. Mit der 300er Feder ist  der Hinterbau super sensibel aber man bekommt keine Durchschläge. Es  empfiehlt sich jedoch das Biggi Pack mit 15Bar zu fahren, dann stimmt  die Progression des Roco genau. 
  Einen Tausch auf den Roco WC habe ich nur aufgrund eines super  Angebots gemacht und weil ich einfach neugierig war was es wirklich  bringt.
  Kauft man den Roco WC für fast 400 im Laden wird man sich ärgern, denn  der Unterschied ist tatsächlich nicht sehr groß. 
  Aber wenn man wechselnde Bedingungen hat ist die Druckstufe doch ganz  gut. Da sich dadurch das stärkere Wegsacken beim Antreten oder harte  Schläge besser abstimmen lassen.
  Komischer weise habe ich mit dem Roco WC den Rebound so schnell  hinbekommen das es mich teilweise fast aus den Pedalen gehhauen hat, was  mit dem R nie ein Problem war.
  Wer also gerne mit dem Setup spielt sollte eine RC Dämpfer einbauen, alle anderen werden auch mit dem R glücklich.
  Einen großen Vorteil hat der WC noch, denn er kann durch ein Shimstack  auf jeden Rahmen angepasst werden, damit werde ich aber noch sicher  eine Saison warten.

*Schaltwerk:*
  Das X5 war mir eigentlich schon immer ein Dorn im Auge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Da es 1. Einen lange Käfig hat und 2. Nicht von Shimano ist. Ich komm  mit dem zeug von SRAM was die Schaltung betrifft einfach auf keinen  grünen Zweig. 
  Das Einstellen ist eigentlich ein basteln, warum? Weil in der  Anleitung steht das beim X5 ein Kassette mit 11 Zähnen nicht mit den  bekannte Abständen und Richtwerten von normalen Schaltwerken eingestellt  werden kann. Sinngemäß steht da man muss probieren bis es passt!
  Nach 10 Tagen liegt es aber ohnehin am Sterbebett und wartet auf die letzte Ölung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Es Schaltet zwar noch aber unter Last entwickelt es nun doch ein nicht  sehr amüsantes Eigenleben indem es herumspringt wie ein junger Hund. 
  Für die Nächste Saison wird etwas Schönes von Shimano am Schaltauge baumeln das mich sicher glücklicher machen wird.

*Pflege und Wartung:*
  Das Fury muss eigentlich nicht groß gepflegt werden, wenn man vom  Steuersatz absieht. Denn der Verschleiß hält sich in Grenzen. Es ist  derzeit nichts am Klappern oder gar ausgeschlagen, die gesamte Lagerung  des Hinterbaus macht einen soliden Eindruck.
  Will man ihn doch mal auseinander nehmen, geht das relativ schnell und  einfach. Das Prinzip ist sehr simpel aber perfekt in der Funktion.

*Ich würde mir das Fury sofort wieder kaufen wenn ich die Wahl hätte.*  Da der Rahmen wirklich seine Vorzüge hat und man nicht einer unter  vielen ist. Obwohl an einem Tag am Semmering X Furys auf einmal  unterwegs waren, ist man sonst eher der einzige im Bikepark.
  Diese Tatsache mag zwar unerheblich sein, aber der Eine oder Andere  möchte eben nicht unbedingt der 20igste mit einem Demo sein.

  Wenn ich wieder in der Heimat bin wird das Fury bis auf die letzte  Schraube zerlegt. Danach werde ich einen abschließenden Post über den  Verschleiß der Lagerung machen. Dann hab ihr es überstanden und ich lass  euch mit meinem Fury in Ruhe!

  Greez Tom


----------



## maYbe. (28. Oktober 2012)

Nein an den Piggyback hab ich noch garnicht gedacht. Wäre natürlich ein versuch wert, wenn mein Gips weg ist -.-


Werd aber trotzdessen zu 90% aufn air umsteigen.


----------



## Gonzo0815 (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du den Druck auch nicht kontrolliert hast ist das schlecht.
Denn wenn du im Piggi zu wenig Druck fährst dann kommt Luft ins Öl und der Dämpfer wird komplett grotig.

Schmatzt er mehr als am Anfang? Oder ist das Geräusch immer gleich geblieben?

Service kannst du aber selber machen, wenns ein wenig Scharubertalent hast.
Anleitungen gibt´s im Nezt, hab grad keinen Link zur Hand

Gruß


----------



## maYbe. (28. Oktober 2012)

Nein, das ist alles gleich geblieben.

jetzt ist eh der Winter da und damit genügend Zeit zum schrauben ;-) aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## m-g-d (3. November 2012)

Hallo,

habe mir soeben auch ein 2.0 MJ 2012 bestellt ;-)

Möchte allerdings sofort eine andere Kurbel verbauen sowie diverse andere Sachen.

Kannst du mir sagen ob das Bike ein 83er Inenlagermaß und ISCG 05 Standard hat?

Danke Gruß Tomas


----------



## Gonzo0815 (3. November 2012)

Servus Tom

Glückwunsch!
ISCG05 ist korrekt, aber ob es ein83er Innenlager is muss ich erst nachmessen. 
Sag dir bescheid wenn ich weiss.

Aber warum willst du die Kurbel unbedingt tauschen, die Moto X macht einen guten Job und hält viel aus.

Greez Tom


----------



## m-g-d (3. November 2012)

OK, habe aber noch eine E+Thirteen LG hier...

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen kannst ob der Dämpfer 241mm lang ist und die Feder 76mm Federweg macht bin ich glücklich.

Gruß Tomas


----------



## Gonzo0815 (3. November 2012)

Hey,

Alles klar 
Ja, der Dämpfer ist ein 241*76!

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo0815 (5. November 2012)

m-g-d schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen ob das Bike ein 83er Inenlagermaß und ISCG 05 Standard hat?



Innenlager ist ein 83er, grad gemessen.


----------



## m-g-d (14. November 2012)

So, mein GT ist heute gekommen...jetzt kann es losgehen.
Also was Gonzo ja bereits treffend festgestellt hat Schaltgruppe und Steuersatz sind für einen offiziellen Preis von 2499 echt sehr mies.
Werde mich jetzt mal an den Umbau machen.
Gabel finde ich sehr cool das M in der Brücke trotz 2012er Baujahr...


----------



## Gonzo0815 (14. November 2012)

Glückwunsch! 

Kleb gleich mal die Schraubkappen vom I-Drive mit Schraubensicherung fest. Die gehen dir sonst schnell verloren.

Die Unterseite der Kettenstrebe würd ich dir auch raten abzukleben. Die Kette kommt ran! 

Wenn du um die 90kg fahrfertig liegst würd ich dir die harten Federn ans Herz legen. Ist dann zwar relativ straff das Fahrwerk aber liegt dafür ruhig wenns schnell wird.

Gruß Tom


----------



## m-g-d (15. November 2012)

Danke für den Tipp. Meinst du die großen roten Kappen ?! Um die Kettenstrebe wollte ich eh einen Schlauch wickeln;-) liege fahrfertig sogar bei 95 kg, mag es aber eigentlich sehr gerne weich...werde erstmal die mittleren Federn probieren...wo hast du denn die harten Federn gekauft? Hast du die Titanversion geholt???


----------



## Gonzo0815 (15. November 2012)

Seruvs!

Nein ich meine die kleinen die auf der Antriebsseite hinter der Kurbel liegen . Kommst nämlich nur mit einem sehr Schmalen Gabelschlüssel dazu wenn alles montiert ist und die werden immer locker.
Hätte meine fast verloren bei der 3ten Ausfahrt.

Ich dachte auch weich liegt mir mehr, aber mit den harten Federn ist die Gabel wirklich besser, vor allem beim Springen geht´s damit noch leichter. Mit dem mittleren ist sie zwar supersoft aber wird unruhig beim höherer Geschwindigkeit.

Titanfedern gibts für die RV meines Wissens gar nicht, ich habe meine hier im "Tausch Thread" geschossen. Kann dir aber heute abend einen Link von Mountainbikes.net schicken wenn du willst. 
Boxxerfedern sollten angeblich auch passen wenn du die Topcaps modifizierst. Brauchst aber zwei, weil mit einer funktioniert die Gabel nicht.

Gruß


----------



## m-g-d (15. November 2012)

Man die waren echt locker, Bike ist bis auf den Steuersatz (kommt hoffentlich Morgen) fertig. Kann es kaum erwarten das ich wieder fit bin um es zu testen...
Gruß Tomas


----------



## Gonzo0815 (15. November 2012)

Nice!

Kettenblatt kommt fein.
Welche SCheiben sind das? 203 oder 200er?

Leider muss ich nächste Woche wieder auf Dienstreise, aber wenn ich heim komme sollten die Teile da sein und dann gibts mein Fury 2.1 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Bruchpilot79 (16. November 2012)

Ja sehr fein wie das bisher aussieht. Mein Fury ist leider noch komplett Serie. 

Habe gefühlte 15 Händler abtelefoniert und nirgends sind die 241er Federn für den MZ in passender Härte verfügbar. Bei meinem aktuellen Gewicht wollte ich auf eine 550er oder 600er Feder gehen. Hat jemand evtl. einen Tipp für mich welche Federhersteller zu den MZ kompatibel sind? Würde mir alternativ sonst eine Cane Creek- oder Nukeproof-Feder bestellen wenn die vom Innendurchmesser passen.
Die vorderen Federn werden auf jeden Fall noch gegen die härteren Federn ausgetauscht.

Gruß,
Bruchpilot79


----------



## m-g-d (17. November 2012)

Habe auch eine Nukeproof drin, die passen, es passen auch alle Fox Federn etc.
Wieviel wiegst du denn?
Eine 550 ist echt heftig, meinst du da kommst du noch auf den Sagwert?
Ich wiege 96 kg und fahre die 350er mit der habe ich 28mm sag das ist etwas über 30 Prozent also ideal...

Gruß Tomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-g-d (17. November 2012)

Achso, ich habe fertig...


----------



## m-g-d (17. November 2012)

Fahre übrigens vorne 203 und hinten 180mm mit einer Avid Code R.
Mit allen Änderungen habe ich zu den Serienteilen 1024 Gramm eingespart und
komme auf 19,2kg...also muss das Serienbike ja über 20,2 kg haben...


----------



## m-g-d (17. November 2012)




----------



## Gonzo0815 (18. November 2012)

Bruchpilot79 schrieb:


> Habe gefühlte 15 Händler abtelefoniert und nirgends sind die 241er Federn für den MZ in passender Härte verfügbar. Bei meinem aktuellen Gewicht wollte ich auf eine 550er oder 600er Feder gehen. Hat jemand evtl. einen Tipp für mich welche Federhersteller zu den MZ kompatibel sind?



Servus!

600 er halt ich auch für Übertrieben, aber wenn du meinst. Kansnt auch jede Fox Feder nehmen, gibts im Marktplatz eh einiges. 


@ m-g-d
Meins hat fahrfertig 19,1 kg auf die Wage gebracht, im Serienzustand.

Werd jetzt den Steuersatz, Gable (888CR) und das Schaltwerk tauschen.
Bremsen und Dämpfer hab ich schon aus Code5 und Roco WC umgebaut. Überleg grad ob ich mir die Feder noch weiß mache, wegen der Optik 

Leitungen werden dann noch gekürtz und dann gibts auch Fotos.

Werd dann mal alle Teile wiegen weil ja eh grad alles zerlegt ist. Kanns dann ja als Liste oder so online stellen, falls gewünscht.

Gruß Tom


----------



## m-g-d (18. November 2012)

Habe bereits alles gewogen... das Rad wiegt Serie mit Pedale 20,31 kg...und meins jetzt ganz genau 19,26kg also ist Serie 19,1 eigentlich nicht möglich;-)
Gruß Tomas

PS: Es sei denn meine Waage spinnt...


----------



## m-g-d (18. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willi20 (19. November 2012)

Das Hersteller ein bisschen schummeln mag sein, aber das das Gewicht von den Angaben um 1,2 KG abweicht glaube ich nicht.


----------



## m-g-d (19. November 2012)

Es geht nicht um Glauben???

Herstellergewicht ist schonmal ohne Pedale, also direkt mal 528 Gramm dazu, dann stimmt die Angabe "nur" noch um 600 Gramm nicht...

Ich habe alles mit 2 Waagen gewogen...dem glaube ich mehr als einer Herstellerangabe...


----------



## Gonzo0815 (19. November 2012)

Interessant ich hab 3 mal gewogen, aber mit der gleichen Waage. Wobei ich nicht behaupten will das die zu 100% richtig liegt, aber sie sollte nicht um 1,2kg daneben liegen.

Kann es sein das du Rahmengröße L fährst? Ich hab nämlich M 

Gruß

P.S Wenn ich wieder in der Heimat bin werd ich mal alle Teile wiegen und auch in eine Liste schreiben, mal schaun was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## m-g-d (23. November 2012)

so nächste Woche Umbau auf 2010er 888 RCV mit Titanfeder 5.5 und Chunked Brücke ;-)
werde berichten.....


----------



## Konaschaf (27. November 2012)

will jemand?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/78119-gt-bicycles-gt-fury-team-2012-size-large

Ist ein Team-Bike von nem GT Mitarbeiter, also dementsprechend gepflegt und nicht of gefahren.


----------



## m-g-d (27. November 2012)

Sehr schick, aber wir haben ja schon ein Fury...und ich persönlich ziehe die Alu Version vor...es sei denn wir tauschen Ha,Ha


----------



## Gonzo0815 (3. Dezember 2012)

So grad alles mit der "Küchenwaage" gewogen

19,125 kg

Also von da her ist meine erste Aussage jetzt bestätigt. 
Wie gesagt Rahmengröße M

Gruß


----------



## m-g-d (22. Dezember 2012)

...habe fertig...


----------



## cyclery.de (22. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## m-g-d (22. Dezember 2012)

http://youtu.be/eisNA-LunPY

hier ein kurzes Video, dafür das ich eigentlich nichts umbauen wollte ist es jetzt echt der hammer geworden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo0815 (25. Dezember 2012)

Feiner Hobel sieht gut aus 

Kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun?
Als ich es heut wieder zusammengebaut habe ist mir was am Hinter au aufgefallen. Dort wo der Hauptdrehpunkt ist, hat der Hinterbau immer Spiel. Solange bis ich die Schrauben für die Klemmung anziehe.
In der Anleitung steht aber es soll kein Spiel sein, was ja auch logisch wäre.

Kannst du die Klemmung bei dir mal lösen und schauen ob du dann auch Spiel hast!?
Bitte, danke!

Gruß Tom

P.S. Foto ist in meinem Benutzeralbum. Bekomms am Tab nicht auf die Reihe es hier einzufügen.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Gonzo0815 schrieb:


> Feiner Hobel sieht gut aus
> 
> Kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun?
> Als ich es heut wieder zusammengebaut habe ist mir was am Hinter au aufgefallen. Dort wo der Hauptdrehpunkt ist, hat der Hinterbau immer Spiel. Solange bis ich die Schrauben für die Klemmung anziehe.
> ...



Moin,

sprichst Du von diesem Foto?


----------



## Gonzo0815 (27. Dezember 2012)

Jup, das Foto ist gemeint!


----------



## m-g-d (27. Dezember 2012)

Radiales oder Axiales Spiel??? bzw. seitliches Spiel oder Höhenspiel ???


Gruß Tomas


----------



## Gonzo0815 (27. Dezember 2012)

Seitlich, ca 1,5mm wurde ich mal schätzen.
Sobald dann geklemmt wird ist ruhe. Die Anleitung sagt halt was anderes und beim auseinander bauen hab ich nicht darauf geachtet.

Gruß Tom


----------



## cleiende (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe sehr daß Du bei der Montage entweder Loctite oder eine selbstsichernde Mutter (in VA) verwendet hast. Nur dann herrscht an der Ecke Ruhe.
War bei mir bisher bei beiden GT Fullies nötig.


----------



## Gonzo0815 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja, Schraubensierung mittefest is bei mir an jeder Schraube dran.

Heißt das, dass bei deinen Fullys auch seitliches Spiel vorhanden ist, an der Stelle?

Gruß


----------



## cleiende (27. Dezember 2012)

war...


----------



## m-g-d (28. Dezember 2012)

Hi, sorry das ich erst jetzt dazu gekommen bin. Habe die Schrauben gestern gelöst und ich habe vielleicht ein Spiel von einem Zentel mm also praktisch kein Spiel;-)
Gruß Tomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo0815 (28. Dezember 2012)

Dank euch für die Infos!

Habs jetzt komplett zusammengebaut und werd mir das die Tage nochmal anschaun. Sollte das Spiel noch immer da sein werd ich entweder Distanzscheiben machen oder das Gewinde kürzen. Dann kann ich es spielfrei montieren und gut is.

Danke nochmal

Gruß Tom


----------



## Mr. Airtime 2007 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
Hab dazu auch mal eine Frage! 
Habe mein Fury (Carbon) auch zerlegt, gereinigt und Lager gefettet. Beim Zusammenbau des Hauptlagers (Gewindeinserts/Position 2 des Bilds) habe ich festgestellt wenn ich den vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment von 7nm (Empfehlung GT)einhalte, ist das Lager nicht fest und hat Spiel, bzw es ist lose!!!
Erst ab 10-11nm ist es wirklich fest und man kann de Inserts mit den Imbusschrauben klemmen damit alles fest ist!
Meine Frage, hat jemand damit Erfahrung oder kann etwas (Rahmen oder Lager) davon Schaden nehmen, da es ja doch 3-4nm mehr sind!!!!?????
Fakt ist , mit 7 nm ist es definitiv total lose! 
Leider habe ich beim demontieren nicht geguckt mit wieviel nm es angezogen war!
Über Hilfe wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Gonzo0815 (30. Dezember 2012)

Komisch, wo hast du die Empfehlung her?

In meiner Anleitung 2010 (obwohl 12er Model) ist der Carbonrahmen abgebildet und für das Insert sind 12nm angegeben.
Sollte also passen wenn du es mit 11 oder 12 Nm anziehst.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Airtime 2007 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 
Danke fûr die schnelle Antwort. Also ich habe auch ein 2012er Modell, die Empfehlung habe ich aus dem GT Manual....allerdings 2008-2010.....wobei die Rahmen meineserachtens gleich sind!!??
Nicht das wir aneinander vorbei reden, also die Imbbusschreuben zur Klemmung haben 12 Nm, das ist schon richtig, aber die dicken Alu-Gewindeinserts haben laut meiner Anleitung 6,9 nm ......was ich eh schon recht wenig finde!
Habe die Anleitung die ich habe mal beigefügt!
Ich denke aber auch das 11oder12 Nm den Kugellagern o Rahmen nix schaden sollte.
Kannst Du Deine Anleitung mal zu Bild bringen, wenn das ne 2012er ist, wäre nett!
Gruss


----------



## Gonzo0815 (30. Dezember 2012)

Servus!

OK, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.
Für das von dir gemeinte Teil gibt es keine Drehmomentangabe in meiner Beschreibung.

Wie oben zu sehen steht nur, so fest anziehen bis kein Spiel mehr vorhanden ist.
Drehmomente sind nur für Schrauben angegeben nicht aber für das Teil.

Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto und stelle in mein Album.


----------



## Mr. Airtime 2007 (30. Dezember 2012)

Besten dank!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo0815 (1. Januar 2013)

Foto

url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1282280]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]

Sorry für die miese Qualität, habe grad mit dem Tab gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Airtime 2007 (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
Also nen Anzugsdrehmoment für die dicken Aluinserts sind auch hier nit drauf!
Werde es bei 10-12 Nm belassen, da ist das Spiel weg! 
Sollte Ok sein.
Danke unnd Gruss


----------



## Gonzo0815 (1. Januar 2013)

Servus,

Das meinte ich ja. Im oberen Foto steht eben nur, dass es so angezogen werden soll das der Hinterbau spielfrei ist 

Gruß


----------



## m-g-d (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## m-g-d (11. Januar 2013)

...so jetzt bin ich wirklich fertig mit dem Fury...
folgende Teile habe ich getauscht
(obwohl ich es ja eigentlich erstmal Serie fahren wollte ...;-))

-Gabel Marzocchi 888 RCV 2010 mit 5.5er Titanfeder
-Dämpfer Marzocchi Roco WC 2009 mit 350er Titanfeder
-Spank Stiffy Evo 40mm Felgen mit Dartmoor Naben und 2.5er Schwalbe Muddy Marry Vertstar
-X7 10-fach Trigger
-X0 10-fach Schaltwerk kurzer Käfig
-Shaman rote Schaltröllchen
-Shimano SLX 11-34er 10-fach Kassette
-Formula "The One" mit 220 und 203mm Bremsscheiben
-Chunked Brücke mit intigriertem Vorbau
-Schwalbe Muddy Mary Vertstar 2.5 mit DH Schläuchen
-Turner CNC Alu Sattelstütze
-Carbon Sattelklemme
-Velo Vollcarbon Sattel mit Titangestell
-CSixx Vollcarbon Kettenführung
-36er RaceFace Kettenblatt
-Sixpack Steuersatz mit gedichteten Industrielagern
-Dartmoor Nitro 760mm Lenker
-Dartmoor DH Griffe
-Spank Spike Pedale

Rest ist Serie.......


----------



## Gonzo0815 (25. Januar 2013)

So es ist vollbracht! 

Mein Fury 2.1 ist fertig für den Einsatz 2013!

*Updates:*
Gabel = MZ 888 CR
Bremsen = Avid Code5
Vorbau = FSA Graavity Licht DM
Schalthebel = Shimano Deore
Schaltwerk = Shimano Saint
Dämpfer = Roco WC

= 19,02kg








Zu dem Problem mit der Hauptlagerung.
Kann es sein das der Abstand gewollt ist, damit der Hauptrahmen nicht am Hinterbau reiben kann?

Habs mit der Ventillehre kontrolliert und es sind 1,75 und 0,95mm Abstand zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau.

Gruß


----------



## LeoDH (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Gonzo0851

ich hab mein Fury seit März  und ich mag es wirklich. Es sieht top aus und im Bikepark fühl ich mich echt wohl damit vorallem in der Luft 
Was ich für Fragen hab sind: 1.Denkst du das das Bike Wettkampf tauglich ist ?
2.Wie stell ich die Gabel am Rebound eigentlich ein ? 
3.Wie oft musst du es checken ?

Gruß LeoDH


----------



## Gonzo0815 (2. Juli 2013)

Servus LeoDH

1. Warum sollte es nicht Wettkampftauglich sein?
Bin erst kürzlich ein Tues 2.0 kurz probegefahren und könnte nicht behaupten das es besser wäre. Ist eigentlich sehr ähnlich zu fahren, war kein großer Unterschied auszumachen für mich.

2. So schnell wie nötig, so langsam wie möglich.
Heißt, du stellst für's erste mal so ein dass das Vorderrad grad nicht vom Boden abhebt wenn du das Vorderrad eibremst mit deinem Gewicht voll einfederst und dann ruckartig vollkommen entlastest.
Rebound am Heck sollte dann einen Ticken langsamer sein, da sonst das Heck kicken kann 

3. Kommt drauf an wie schonend du fährst oder nicht.
Aber grundsätzlich ist etwas Pflege nach einem Bikeparktag nie falsch. Also Schrauben checken, bisschen nach schmieren usw.

Gruß


----------



## LeoDH (3. Juli 2013)

stimmt  danke  schau ma auf der Website von meinem Team rein 
http://www.esm-team.de/

Gruß


----------



## LeoDH (5. August 2013)

hi leute 

war heut mit nem kumpel in Stromberg biken  war super geil und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Fury !!  es fühlt sich super in der Luft an und in den Kurven wurde es nach einiger zeit echt schön schnell 

gruß LeoDh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo0815 (10. Dezember 2014)

So nochmal finale News von mir, aber keine guten!

*Die 2012er Serie bricht ganz gerne! *Mein Rahmen ist an 4 Stellen gerissen, Kettenstrebe, 2 mal oberhalb der oberen Dämpferaufnahme und am Guusset vom Stuerrohr! Somit kann ich ihn wegschmeissen.

Garantie wurde von GT abgelehnt da ich 3 Monate drüber war. Kulanzangebot gab es keines oder der Händler traute es sich erst garnicht weiterleiten. 
Mit dem Fall bin ich aktuell leider nicht alleine, einen Kollegen hats auch erwischt. 

Nach der ganzen Geschichte definitv mein erstes und letztes GT!


*Kontrolliert eure Rahmen besser sehr genau an oben genannten Stellen!*

Sollte jemand Ersatzteile benötigen, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Queristmehr (16. Dezember 2014)

sowas ist ganz schon kacke. hatte das bei meinem 2010er force auch. da ist der hinterbau mehrfach gebrochen...... hab aber auf kulanz geholfen bekommen....


----------



## Sam-Eugen (21. Dezember 2015)

Rund ein Jahr später belebe ich den Thread mal wieder 

Ich hatte eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Steuersatz, nur hatte die die Gabel ausgebaut und leider wegen dem Steuersatz nicht mehr gescheit reingekriegt.
die gabel hat spiel und sitz somit garned richtig drin.

Ich habe mir hier alles durchgelesen, jedoch welchen Steuersatz man benutzen kann ist mir nicht erkennbar.

Wie sieht es mit diesem hier aus 
Cane Creek 40 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...euGjjeGEMiVsifNE1BIqHwNs-qF7ZX_k_AaAjy98P8HAQ

oder welche habt ihr den verbaut ?

Gruss Eugen


----------



## cyclery.de (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Eugen, dieser Steuersatz wird nicht passen. Du brauchst einen 1.5“ --> 1 1/8“ Reduziersteuersatz. Und diesen dann integriert, nicht extern.


----------



## Sam-Eugen (21. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Flotte Antwort,
Könnt ihr mir direkt einen bestimmten empfehlen ?
Bevor ich irgendein Mist bestelle


----------

